# Extreme Makeover 2 - Spider Style



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is my makeover of a second cheesy fuzzy spider prop that Spooky1 picked up on sale after Halloween last year. This one is considerably larger than the one I worked on last year, so I've dubbed her the big mama spider.

BEFORE

001 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

AFTER

With flash:

025 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Without flash:

026 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Closeup:

DSCF4785 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

And a little slideshow of the makeover:


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Cool! Nice work.. I have several of those spiders might have to do something like this to em..


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks great. Those Halloween colors are the best, and that skeleton head is creepy good! I love the pick of the spider in your slideshow where the fur is all taken off, kind of like a sad little dog after the pet parlor got hold of him!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, all

Sawtooth, the fur is actually not removed. I covered it with masking tape so the papier mache strips could adhere properly.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

This thing would scare me


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Love ot Roxy! It looks much better


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

That came out great. I love the addition of the skull with the mandibles.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

the leg warmers do it for me ...them is a lot of legs!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow! I will totally be looking at those spiders in a new light now! This is cool!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Another great job. Definitely a lot more menacing now.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow Roxy that looks bad ass! Sweet job!!!


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

WOW he is so cool GREAT JOB..!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great spider!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Roxy did most of the work on Mama Spider. I helped out a little and suggested a skull pattern for her back, and Roxy did a great job coming up with a pattern. I think this spider will creep out the kiddies come Halloween. Roxy is not only the Post Ho Queen, but is becoming the Papier Mache Queen too. :googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

another fine prop!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Another very cool spider make-over! Love the colors!


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Even better then the first. Love it!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Wow great spider! I would never have thought to papier maché a prop like that! Great idea!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Great idea. It looks terrific. Wonder if I could get a makeover?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, JW, and thanks Yeah, it's a shame people makeovers are soooo much more expensive and complicated than spider makeovers:jol:


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Another great, or killer spider. Are you going to start an army of cool evil spiders to invade your neighborhood?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, Zurgh! I believe we still have at least three cheesy cheap spiders awaiting a makeover. Three plus the two already done probably do not constitute an army, though. We'll settle for a squad.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks great. It looks like that would be cheaper then starting from scratch too.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That is ultra cool! Love the coloration. I have a big furry spider I got last year but it's not really visible since it's so plain. That thing really stands out! I love it!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Ha! *claps* MUCH better


----------



## LouieScaredStupid (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm way into this idea. I was already thinking about how to build my own massive spider, but a redesign seems to make a lot more sense. Awesome project. Right light and that thing might give me a chill.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh snap that is awesome.


----------

